# New Jerseys?



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

i heard on another post that the rockets would get new jerseys for next year. is this true? any idea of what it will look like? info would be greeeaat:wiz:


----------



## Nicco1014 (May 30, 2003)

Yes, they are getting new uniforms, although I have no idea what they will look like.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

The colors will be red and silver.


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

*where did you get that info?*

I´d like to know where did you get that info about the red and silver.

I really like that designs in the old thread abouth this. There were two photos with great designs


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

The lady designing the new uniforms, yes lady, is Eiko Ishioka. Here is alittle info on her.

http://www.public.asu.edu/~dejesus/210entries/leilani/leilani.htm


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yea, the rockets official site even says they'll be getting new jerseys


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

You mean to tell me that ya'll didn't even know that the rockets where getting new unis? Its has been all over the internet and even in the Houston Chronicle. They allready have 6 different designs, but they have not been released.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

This is one of the best move since they picked up Yao.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

They should go back to The old Yellow and red.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> They should go back to The old Yellow and red.


i got that rewind of Yao


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Well the colors are RED and SILVER. That is a fact allready.


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

Meaning the uniforms are ready?
any links?


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

There is 6 different logos that Eiko Ishioka designed. They have not yet been released, so I guess they are still working on picking which one they want. Don't know when they are going to be revealed, maybe after after the draft or I've heard maybe in AUGUST(I hope not that is a long time).


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The only link is the official Rockets website. The design will be menacing, home colors are red and silver, away colors well not sure.

Personal note: I hope the shoulder straps are the fatter type, jersey's with thin straps seem too much like wife beaters to me, and I never buy thin strap jerseys, they just aren't formal enough to wear to most places. Although most NBA teams now have the thicker ones, which look alot better


----------



## supaazn (Feb 18, 2003)

i just hope they dont have that collar thing like the lakers, raptors, heat etc.


----------

